# Hello to all from another newbie



## midim (May 2, 2013)

Found this place while searching for information on some cans I picked up from a theatre. I am by no means a lighting tech, but am more of a foh guy. But I have hung and wired my share over time. I have a small lighting rig of my own. Today I picked up 40 cans and some are pretty old. Of them are about 10 standard par 64's, 12 EC Parellipspheres 170's, some Altman 360Q's and others I can't identify. There are 4 rather large cans from Capitol Stage Lighting that I found really interesting. I would like to post some pictures if that is ok. What is the format (size, file ext, etc) for pictures ? I'd rather ask than anger someone straight off.

Thanx,
midim 

Also, I know nothing about how to use these types of sites so please bear : )

Someone should really look at this item I found. It mentions catalogs from as early as 1923.With some investigation and work, it's possible they may be had. > http://drs.library.yale.edu:8083/fedora/get/arts:dra.0002/PDF


----------



## DaveySimps (May 3, 2013)

Welcome! We do not have an official photo formatting policy (that I could find in appropriate places). Just keep them reasonable so it is the most user friendly. We appreciate you asking in advance.

Hope you enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## Les (May 4, 2013)

My recommendation regarding posting pictures is to host them on a site like Photobucket, and just paste the link in your post. Shouldn't be a problem unless they turn out extremely large (requiring scrolling) or tiny (showing no detail). Even then, you can resize in Photobucket/similar sites. One of the main things to watch out for here is using the correct spelling/grammar [http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/new-member-board/8599-cb-technical-forum-english-class.html]], or at least to the best of your abilities. Based on your first post, you shouldn't have any problems.

Here are a few nice little gems from the archives: Spelling and Grammar on Controlbooth, Spelling of Theatrical Brands/Products/Terms.



Welcome to Controlbooth! Looking forward to seeing these goodies you speak of .


----------



## Hughesie (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## midim (May 29, 2013)

All of the cans I acquired are incredibly dirty, having apparent years of dust, crud, and use on them. So, I am taking the time to clean them well with air and dry paint brushes before I take the pictures. In this process, I am piling up the questions. More about the way they work, or were first configured, etc. I hope to have the pictures up by this weekend. Thanks for the links on grammar and terms. They will make it easier to post direct to the point questions.


----------



## midim (Jun 1, 2013)

I have gotten the EC Parellipspheres somewhat cleaned up now. Most are in what I would consider pretty fair condition. They are of particular interest to me due to the interior lenses. I am hoping someone may be able to shed some light as to how they are supposed to operate, and, how the lenses were most likely configured when new ( meaning which way each lens faced ). As is, they all are facing in different combinations of ways. The model number for the Parellipspheres 170's is 7367A. As for the other lights, I will get working on them directly, as none of them have been cleaned up at all yet. The really large ones made by Capitol should be of some interest. Here is a link that I hope will show sufficient detail for the minute, and will also provide a test as to a method for sharing the pictures. I would appreciate any comments or suggestions. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qta8sn27nwenp4h/0E7z0gT_et . By the way, all of these lights were headed for a landfill until rescued " )


----------



## Les (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, looks like a great find! The Parellipspheres look to be in good condition. I wish I had information on the lensing but unfortunately, I have never seen one in the wild! 

If you ever decide to sell the 360Q's, let me know.


----------

